# Pension Statement for retiree



## Red (Apr 20, 2012)

I was a member of a defined pension plan when working and received an annual pension statement that included, among other data, some information on how well the pension was funded.

I have been collecting pension for a couple of years now and I'm wondering if I should be receiving any sort of post-retirement statement. The company is still in business as a Canadian corporation however the HR department was been centralized into the US. My interest is in following the funding of the plan, having some information is better than having none.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There is a regulatory requirement for pension plans to provide annuitants with a 'health of plan' statement every so often. Think it is issued every 3 years but not certain.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Must be a lot of that going on... sounds like the ownership changes that took place where I used to work.

Not sure what the regulatory requirements are but where I worked there were 2 main pension documents issued annually:

Pension Statement: issued annually and customized for each pension member showing start date, age, years of service, projected pension for earliest, earliest unreduced, and normal retirement, commuted value as of the statement date, pension solvency, maybe a few more stats. 
Pension Booklet: same booklet issued to everyone stating how many pension members, overview of the investments, pension returns, % funding, and some heartwarming pictures of retired former employees smiling for the camera.

On retirement the pension statement stopped (replaced by a monthly bank deposit). The pension booklet continued to be issued annually, but recently they stopped printing it and made it available online. If in doubt contact the company's pension administrator.

I took the commuted and with luck will not hear from megacorp ever again.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I do receive a post-retirement statement from time to time last one a year ago. My pension is based in Alberta.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I receive a regular update to read, but could never hope to understand the barrage of accounting and actuarial calculations.

Nothing I can do about it anyways, so as long as the money continues to be deposited............all is well.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I get an annual statement from Royal Trust (remember them?) saying how much my monthly deposit and withholding will be for the next year. I never get a statement of financial health/funding status.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I get an update from my pension plan administrator every year, or maybe every second year, that details the status of the pension funding-wind up and ongoing. A percentage number that thankfully is always in the very high nineties or a few digits over 100 percent.


----------

